
Intercooler.js: AJAX with Attributes - mrswag
http://intercoolerjs.org/
======
carsongross
A couple of philosophical essays around intercooler:

"Rescuing REST From the API Winter" \-
[http://intercoolerjs.org/2016/01/18/rescuing-
rest.html](http://intercoolerjs.org/2016/01/18/rescuing-rest.html)

"HATEOAS is for Humans" \- [http://intercoolerjs.org/2016/05/08/hatoeas-is-
for-humans.ht...](http://intercoolerjs.org/2016/05/08/hatoeas-is-for-
humans.html)

